# LOOK FOR GSP



## WVUPRIDE (Oct 8, 2009)

Looking for a GSP(pup).

I live in WV,PA,OH tristate area but would be willing to travel some distance in order to find the right dog. I have read alot about how the distance ahead of you that a dog will hunt is largely based on its pedigree. I would like to be able to find a dog that hunts no more than 100yrds ahead and has a very good tempermant. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to look for such a dog?

Also, do you all find that gender makes a difference (male vs. female)? I am leaning towards a female for size reasons. Any input of experience would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

WVU


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Did you ever talk to Bruce?

Heres another one that has good dogs like you describe

http://www.honeyrunshorthairs.com/

Cindy has good dogs


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

if you ever get out west, I have a good one that is ready to hunt now.


----------



## WVUPRIDE (Oct 8, 2009)

bobm,
I have not had a chance to call him yet, but I am planning on doing so. thanks for the contact


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Just picked one up from http://www.vomgansehimmel.com/. Can't wait for next year's season!!!


----------

